

Recruiting and growing talent - The disciplined approach of the Baltimore Ravens. - thisisnotmyname
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/19/sports/football/19ravens.html?_r=2&pagewanted=print

======
tvon
I'm a bit biased (Ravens fan), but I suspect this would be an interesting read
for non-fans alike.

